
Tons of $80,000 entry-level jobs going ignored - prostoalex
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/cyber-life/sd-me-connected-highered-20170417-story.html
======
JSeymourATL
‘Paranoid’ is too strong a word, but they tend to be hyper-cautious and some
take pride in operating in ‘stealth mode.’ - true

------
wrappertool
Is 80k worth it in places like san diego?

